# The Memo



## ffemt8978 (Jul 7, 2004)

To:  All EMS Personnel
From:  Chief of Operations
Subject:  Proper Narrative Descriptions


It has come to our attention from several local emergency rooms that many EMS narratives have taken a decidedly creative direction lately.  Effective immediately, all members are to refrain from using slang and abbreviations to describe patients, such as the following:

1) Cardiac patients should not be referred to as suffering from MUH (Messed Up Heart), PBS (Pretty Bad Shape), PCL (Pre-Code Looking), or HIBGIA (Had It Before, Got It Again).

2) Stroke Patients are NOT "Charlie Carrots."  Nor are members to use CCFCCP )Coo Coo For Cocoa Puffs) to describe their mental state.

3) Trauma patients are not CATS (Cut All To S***), FDGB (Fall Down, Go Boom), TBC (Total Body Crunch), or "hamburger helper."  Similarly, descriptions of motor vehicle accidents are not to include phrases like "negative vehicle to vehicle interface" or "terminal deceleration syndrome."

4) HAZMAT teams are highly trained professionals, not "glow worms."  Similarly, the "Cop-O-Meter" is not to be used during HAZMAT incidents.

5) Persons with altered mental status as a result of drug use are not considered "pharmaceutically gifted."

6) Gunshot wounds to the head are not "trans-occipital implants" or HVLT (High Velocity Lead Therapy).

7) The homeless are not "urban outdoorsman," nor is endotracheal intubation referred to as a "PVC challenge."

8) And finally, do not refer to recently deceased patients as being "paws up", ART (Assuming Room Temperature), DRT (Dead Right There), or NLPR (No Longer Playing Records).

I know you will join me in respecting the cultural diversity of our patients to include their medical orientations in creating proper narratives and log entries.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Jul 7 2004, 01:00 AM
> * 4) HAZMAT teams are highly trained professionals, not "glow worms."
> 
> 8) And finally, do not refer to recently deceased patients as being "paws up". *


 LOLOLOLOL!!!


----------



## MMiz (Jul 9, 2004)

That's great.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Jul 9 2004, 01:15 PM
> * That's great. *


 x2


----------

